# Stablia mason level



## tkle (Apr 15, 2006)

Brickie said:


> Okay...I gotta ask.....WHY would you or anyone else beat on a level?????


I beat on a few when I was running jobs. Also played baseball with them.


----------



## INTRA (Nov 27, 2008)

Thanks for all of you guys opinion about Stabila levels. I will stick with the wooden level, but up grade to a Crick level. Thanks again
By the way do any of you guys recommend a 3ply or 5 ply made by Crick


----------



## RAY MERCHANT (Aug 6, 2007)

get a good old fashion american level it will last just as long as a over rated crick or smith level . cricks are so over rated and over priced , im like brickie here why would you even need something with bumper pads in the first place, american levels has every size you need as well .and if you have the bad habit of hitting your level then by a i beam .


----------

